# Moins d'autonomie avec Oplayer??



## Babyfasty (28 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir je pense que tout est ds le titre
Je souhaiterai avoir vos retours d'expériences sur l'utilisation de Oplayer ( perme t de visionner des fichiers .avi)
Est ce que Oplayer consomme plus que l'app native 'video' sur iPad (2)??
Val merci de vos réponses bonsoir


----------



## mike1 (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, pour l'avoir testé sur l'iPad 1 , la seul chose Ue je peux dire pour l'instant est qu'il est plus lent pour la visualisation par rapport à Buzzplayer.

Pour la consommation pas encore fait attention.


----------

